# MADE YOU A HATER



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BEEN WORKING ON THIS FLEETWOOD LATELY FOR THE HOMIE FROM BLVD ACES OUT OF FLORIDA! BODYWORK IS ALMOST DONE, I HAVE IT IN THE SECOND COAT OF PRIMER. SHOULD BE SHOWING MORE PROGRESS AS I GO ALONG!

HERES WHAT THE CARS LOOKS LIKE!
























SOAKED IT IN WHITEWALL CLEANER! HAD A MINOR SETBACK DUE TO THE HOOD KEPT SHOWING OIL SPOTS, GOT THAT TOOK IN CARE OF FROM THE HOMIE TWINN!








STARTED BODYWORK & PRIMED!
















MOKE UP OF SOME WHEELS I HAD!








SECOND COAT OF PRIMER!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a badass ride, I can't wait to see your scale version of it!


Looking damn good so far!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10455214
> *That's a badass ride, I can't wait to see your scale version of it!
> Looking damn good so far!
> *


X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2008, 04:35 PM~10455214
> *That's a badass ride, I can't wait to see your scale version of it!
> Looking damn good so far!
> *



x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good marinate...i'll be there tuesday or wednesday of this coming week!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 19 2008, 08:37 PM~10456515
> *lookin good marinate...i'll be there tuesday or wednesday of this coming week!
> *



We'll be there prolly Friday! :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES......I CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH THIS ONE!
MARK DON'T FORGET THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY!
DEE YOU'LL BE IN TOWN ALSO? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10457325
> *THANKS HOMIES......I CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH THIS ONE!
> MARK DON'T FORGET THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY!
> DEE YOU'LL BE IN TOWN ALSO? :biggrin:
> *


We'll all be there.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10457338
> *FOR THE SHOW?
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 19 2008, 11:56 PM~10457342
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SORRY HOMIES I WON'T BE THERE I HAVE A WALK-A-THON TO ATTEND FOR MY SISTER'S PASSING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10457345
> *SORRY HOMIES I WON'T BE THERE I HAVE A WALK-A-THON TO ATTEND FOR MY SISTER'S PASSING
> *


Handle it homie. Thats more important than any model.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10457354
> *Handle it homie. Thats more important than any model.
> *



X ONE BILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:angel: GOD BLESS :angel:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ooooooh man luis you need to copy right that car lol naw just playing looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2008, 12:57 AM~10457345
> *SORRY HOMIES I WON'T BE THERE I HAVE A WALK-A-THON TO ATTEND FOR MY SISTER'S PASSING
> *



sorry to hear about ur lost 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAAAAAAMN LOOOKIN BADASSS!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 20 2008, 10:17 AM~10459141
> *Lookin good homie
> *




X2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well as good as you build i know i will be sick...jus cant wait to see it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far bro ,gonna be a sick build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gonna look good, damn i need to do a big body. i like that 2 tone purple 90 caddy in the background


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 23 2008, 04:37 PM~10486969
> *ttt
> *


FINALLY COAT OF PRIMER TILL I GET THE PAINT!
I USED TWINN'S BIG BODY & USED BETO'S GRILL & HEADLIGHTS...HOPE THE HOMIES DON'T ME COMBINING THERE RESIN'S TOGETHER


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn fukker.... uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lookin good marinate


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin damn good,i dont think they will mind trust me i cant tell the difference... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HOPE THE COLOR MATCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10524743
> *I HOPE THE COLOR MATCHES! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good hommie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good carnal


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CURIOUS AS TO WHY YOU PAINTED THE HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL???


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 PM~10525618
> *CURIOUS AS TO WHY YOU PAINTED THE HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL???
> *


i guess he painted it, and figured he could foil the chrome off, and foil behind hte headlights?


:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Apr 28 2008, 05:47 PM~10524939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10525684
> *:biggrin:
> CAUSE THE GRILL IS PAINTED, IT'S GONNA GET FOILED
> :biggrin:
> *


I WAS RIGHT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS COLOR!!! keep it up homie!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Project Bro...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Caddy is tight bro !


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking real good hommie de pinga just like the real thing :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

looking good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOILED & FIRST COAT OF CLEAR :angry: HAD TO ORDER CLEAR ONLINE, NOONE IN TOWN HAS IT :angry: 
















THE WHEELS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN NICE, TIME FOR A 2 DOOR VERT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn it Guey!!!! U aint playin huh???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love the big body!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 12:09 AM~10709858
> *love the big body!!!!    :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 Nice!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats so tight i love the color


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i seen that car in person at the tampa show,,,one of my favorite fleetwood of all........,,good choice on the replica,nice build too!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks Good Homie the clear layed down smooth


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :0 GOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!HOMIE THIS IZ COMIN OUT SICK AS HELL and the name fits it. I like how the grill looks and the wheels. good work homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cuhhhlean :werd:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10709666
> *FOILED & FIRST COAT OF CLEAR :angry: HAD TO ORDER CLEAR ONLINE, NOONE IN TOWN HAS IT :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10709666
> *FOILED & FIRST COAT OF CLEAR :angry: HAD TO ORDER CLEAR ONLINE, NOONE IN TOWN HAS IT :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sickness....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10709666
> *FOILED & FIRST COAT OF CLEAR :angry: HAD TO ORDER CLEAR ONLINE, NOONE IN TOWN HAS IT :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



came out bad ass


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, luvin that :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES, HERE'S SOME MORE PICTURES!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10724199
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

dammm marinate u defenatly got talent for making perfect replicas an sorry for ur sis dawg :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

top 5 fleetwoods out right now homie u most definately doing it big!!!!!!!


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2008, 10:16 PM~10725488
> *top 5 fleetwoods out right now homie u most definately doing it big!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 


Care to enlighten us, as to who the other four are? ? ?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking killer.like that big body


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE JOB,


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: saw the real one in tampa KLEAN :yes:

and it looks like you are DEFINATLY doing it justice :thumbsup: 
cant wait to see it come together


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:

looks damn good homie!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

love the color on the first caddy but they both look sweet :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought they were the same car?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WUZ UP WITH THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10858286
> *WUZ UP WITH THE PICS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2008, 06:30 AM~10868148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WUZ UP WITH THE UPDATES ON THE CAR


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2008, 07:30 AM~10868148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw that in the readers rides mag! definatly cool.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin great so far!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Love the color. What is it??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jul 3 2008, 09:17 PM~11009401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's of a ford gt car


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11009391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

no more pic.s :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11009391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 4 2008, 08:55 PM~12062860
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  GONNA SEND TO JASON TO FINISH!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 4 2008, 07:59 PM~12062927
> * GONNA SEND TO JASON TO FINISH!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: looking good


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:tears: :tears: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

it might be done by 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 04:38 PM~12483781
> *it might be done by 2010 :biggrin:
> *



OK ITS 2010 NOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT  i love that fucking caddy :cheesy: , mean ass lock up on the nose


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 09:15 PM~11009391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------

